# SD Card Notification



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I just picked up a Prime and I popped in my 32gb sd card and i keep getting a notification that says that "external storage inserted". I can't seem to get rid of that notification. I tried taking the card out but no luck. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Eli said:


> I just picked up a Prime and I popped in my 32gb sd card and i keep getting a notification that says that "external storage inserted". I can't seem to get rid of that notification. I tried taking the card out but no luck. Any suggestions?
> 
> That is always there. Some developer would have to remove from the rom.
> 
> ...


Sent through mental telepathy.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

mean sixteen said:


> Sent through mental telepathy.


Ah, OK, thanks. I thought there was some setting I was missing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

